# The Chicken or The Egg?



## amber_nicole (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a total newbie who's always been afraid of guns, but I've come to the conclusion that I should probably have one...at least for protection. So...my question is this. Assuming that there are places you can go to learn how to properly fire a gun, do I need to pick out a gun first and then go? Or, should/can I use a gun there before I buy one? I want to make sure that I get something I feel somewhat comfortable with, but really have no idea where to start. :roll:Any suggestions on brands, types, etc...would be totally helpful. I've done some research online, but I'd rather have unbiased opinions rather than 'expert ratings'.

Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm fairly sure most of the opinions here will be biased, too; I know mine are. I just try to make sure my biases are based on first-hand or trusted second-hand experience, so they have a basis in fact instead of emotion.

For firearms training, despite what the news media would have you believe, the NRA is still the best source. NRA-certified instructors have been successfully training police and other non-military shooters for many years. Here is a link to their handgun training webpage:

http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/basictraining.asp#pistol

I'm sure in a city the size of Dallas there must be some gunshops that offer or sponsor courses for new gun owners, so you might look or call around a bit and find out what is available. In your case, I'd recommend either the NRA Basic Pistol Shooting Course, or the NRA _FIRST_ Steps Pistol Orientation course (both are described at the link, above). Some instructors will have a selection of guns to try out at the course; others will require you to supply your own. If the course is sponsored by a gunshop with an attached shooting range, they may have guns available to rent for the course or general target shooting/practice. This is a great way to try out many different firearms without having to buy one outright.

Good luck, and welcome to the world of firearms and shooting!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Sorry, but I'm fairly sure most of the opinions here will be biased, too; I know mine are. I just try to make sure my biases are based on first-hand or trusted second-hand experience, so they have a basis in fact instead of emotion.
> 
> For firearms training, despite what the news media would have you believe, the NRA is still the best source. NRA-certified instructors have been successfully training police and other non-military shooters for many years. Here is a link to their handgun training webpage:
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...To which I must add:

Try as many different guns as you can, both revolvers and semi-autos. Don't worry about accuracy: as a complete novice, you won't be able to shoot very well. Just find out what fits your hands and your finger strength. Find out what amount of recoil you can handle. (Hint: Many people are surprised to find that a .45 semi-auto, a big gun with a big hole in its front, is the easiest for novices to learn to shoot well.)

When you go into a gun shop or firing range, beware of the salesmen (and customers) who come on to you with, "Now, then, little lady, this here is what I know you'll do best with." You want to shoot, on trial, as many different guns as you can. Do not let someone else dictate to you what you "should" have.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When you go into a gun shop or firing range, beware of the salesmen (and customers) who come on to you with, "Now, then, little lady, this here is what I know you'll do best with." You want to shoot, on trial, as many different guns as you can. Do not let someone else dictate to you what you "should" have.


Exactly!:smt023 There's alot of "I know what's best" egos flying around in those places. Once comfortable with shooting, get your hands on as many different guns as you can! Don't get caught up in the excitement of having one, and buy something you might later on regret. Not to overwhelm you, but there's a hundred different flavors, and there is one that's right for you... you'll know it when you shoot it. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome Amber! Listen to what you've read so far. There is no better source of information for the new shooter than right here. Keep looking around at different forums here and you'll agree. Your first weapon is one of the most important choices you're going to make, and by learning as much as possible by asking questions here, as well as others you know who are experienced, and at the range, you'll feel much more comfortable a month from now. Everyone here will contribute to your knowledge/experience, because you might be shooting next to one of them someday!

BTW, that's how I started 2 months ago.


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

I really can't add anything different from what has been said already. Find local sources that offer a introductory handgun safety course. As stated, if there is a gun shop with an attached range, they most likely will have guns that can be rented. This is the best way to find out what works best for you. Many outdoor ranges have instructors there as well who can help you. Good luck in your new venture and welcome to the fraternity.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Great advice all around. Get your hands on as many as you can and get to a range where you can find a NRA-certified instructor. Armed with a properly fitting weapon and the knowledge you need to shoot smarter and safely you can worry about shooting the targets better then.

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Education,practice,education, practice, repeat.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

corneredcat.com is a great site you might want to check out. It's full of good information and is geared towards women. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

SMann said:


> corneredcat.com is a great site you might want to check out. It's full of good information and is geared towards women. Good luck.:smt023


+1 on this...I often recommend this site to my friends (male and female) new to shooting. Good info available there.:smt033


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Try The Bullet Trap*

Cornered cat is a very good site for women (and men). The Bullet Trap In Plano, Tx has many guns for sale and rent. Very nice people to help you, not pushy or overbearing. They also have instruction for new shooters as well as CHL classes. Check them out at www.bullettrapinc.com. Very good indoor range.We shoot there often with several other couples. Women can be, and often are, great shooters. :smt1099


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

For a new person or expert to any gun, knowing safety in all use of a fire arm will build confidence and will build a great safe shooter. 
The story always goes the only safe gun is one that not in human hands.
Any other time it out then that's the key to fun, confidence and a long life in being aware
of as much safety precautions you can take and still be affective. Thats what training is for.
A Gun in a locked safe has never killed anyone, unless the house caught fire and loaded roads went off. :numbchuck: So when its out be aware and practice and knowledge will help get you there. :numbchuck:


----------



## ravengirl (Dec 11, 2009)

SMann said:


> corneredcat.com is a great site you might want to check out. It's full of good information and is geared towards women. Good luck.:smt023


What a great site--THANK YOU!


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

My very first gun for home protection was a Smith & Wesson .38 snubnosed revolver. It is simple, not much to remember and a quality firearm. I lived in New Orleans and carried it religiously in my car and was easy to conceal. You cannot go wrong with this gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

zetti1 said:


> ...[A] Smith & Wesson .38 snubnosed revolver...I lived in New Orleans and carried it religiously...


Shall I assume that you carried it only while wearing a surplice and chasuble? :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wheel guns make a great first weapon. They are easier to use and have less stuff in them to mess up. You give up some in capacity but there are always options to deal with that if need be.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't add anything....You guys hit all the important stuff. :smt023
Nice that this helped somebody else too!


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL...only during Lent or special occasions!


----------



## StewNTexas (Dec 11, 2009)

Lots of great info so far. 

My main concern is your opening sentence that indicates that you are afraid of guns. This will just not do.

It is only a tool, or appliance like many of the things you see around you every day. I was scared of a potato peeler the first time I tried to use one. You can only overcome this feeling by learning how and when
it is used, getting familiar with its workings.

You must find a range local to you. More importantly, you must find someone (instructor/friend/etc) you 
trust to help you gain skill and experience. The more you know about an item, the less you will fear it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 DJ Niner

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas - ( I live out by the DFW airport)

I think you'll like it here.

I would suggest training before buying your gun.

You do not need to own a gun to shoot guns.

Lots of ranges in DFW area rent guns of all kinds and teach classes too.

I shot yesterday at :
Winchester Shooting Range -6054 East Lancaster Ave - Fort Worth Texas - Because I wanted to rent a Beretta RX4 to try it out.

Their gun rental fee was $9 and I had to buy one box of their ammo at a slightly higher price than I buy ammo at Academy Sport & Outdoors.

Do you have any friends or coworkers that shoot?

If so get them to take you the 1st four or five times you go - you'll be more comfortable that way.

Good luck - shooting is great fun.

:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Where do you guys dig up some of these old threads from?!

If you'll notice the origonal poster only has 2 posts and has not been online since July.... :smt120


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> ...If you'll notice the origonal poster only has 2 posts and has not been online since July.... :smt120


No, there's a new OP. Someone new reopened the thread with a brand new post on the old topic.


----------

